# Atlantics where are they



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Jfish said:


> I heard rumors that they were going to plant them in Lake Superior tribs. Those were rumors though.


They would probably do real good in Lake Superior. I am very surprised that the Canadian MNR has not taken the bull by the horns and released the Nova Scotia variety into Lake Superior. Those fish get up to 30 lbs and with a few of those around I am sure it would attract some tourists. I know that they do catch a few out of Lake Superior but I think that those are St Mary's plants and their offspring.


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

they did an atlantic plant in Lexington harbor 3 years ago.. this is the first year they are of size/age to return and the harbor is currently full of them...


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

TroutSniffa said:


> they did an atlantic plant in Lexington harbor 3 years ago.. this is the first year they are of size/age to return and the harbor is currently full of them...


If they are returns that is a good thing


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Robert Holmes said:


> This goes back 30 years and it is a classic example of what we get from the DNR for out license dollars. The DNR plants them and it shows on paper or the internet. I know that they would like to see them live but in many cases they don't live for whatever reason. Where fish get planted and how many get planted involves a number of factors. I don't know why they chose Lexington and the AuSable to plant them. The AuSable has a proven history of failures, and Lexington has not been proven either way. My thoughts are that they should spread them out plant 5000 fish in 10 different spots instead of going all in on one place. That would make sense and you might get returns on all of the plants if they take. By going all in it is all or nothing and this is not a good investment on my license dollars. The few places that have a track record with returns on Atlantic Salmon are not on the list to get plants and it does not look like they will be for at least 5 years. My thoughts there are quit gambling with the fish, plant them where you have a track record that they do and will survive. If they all have to be planted in the St Mary's for a great survival rate then let them go there. At least they will migrate to other areas of the state instead of becoming bird food or fertilizer.


I'm curious. Besides the East Branch, where are these other successful plant sites? I'm not being a smart-ass, just want to be informed.


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

Robert Holmes said:


> If they are returns that is a good thing


no doubt about it.. talked to dnr up there a few times recently and they said they were expecting returns for the first time from the plant 3 years ago and asked that you bag the head and leave it in the fish cleaning station should you catch any.. last you there were noneish year before that noneish this year theres a mess of em.. as they were hoping to see for the first time sense 3 years agos plant..


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

oh and the reason i was given to why the planted them was "to create a better fall fishery for the peir fishermen.." they chose atlantics because they have different feeding habbits then the kings similer to the steelhead.. will surface feed on bugs and such..


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

SJC said:


> I believe the reason the DNR plants have been a failure thus far, has as much to do with WHERE they are planted as whose fish they are planting. Everything that is being planted at these locations does poorly. Yet, we have nearby streams with much smaller or no plants, that host very good runs of silver fish. Time to put our fish factories to work instead of dumping all of these planters into a hostile environment and expecting a miracle.


The state has stocked around 200,000 of there raised Atlantic in the St. Marys River the place where they do the best in the state and the LSSU have done awesome. Nobody can even find any sign of these fish and there all fin clipped and code wire tagged. So your really going to state the problem is where they are stocking them? The first problem to fix is the state raised fish! Until that problem is fixed they wont return or live any where.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

wyandot said:


> I'm curious. Besides the East Branch, where are these other successful plant sites? I'm not being a smart-ass, just want to be informed.


It was successful because it was LSSU fish.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

The run is on now on the Au Sable! LOL! DNR has two Atlantic heads from this week!


----------

